

Facebook Investor: "Social Is Over" - adebelov
http://www.businessinsider.com/roger-mcnamee-video-2011-7#ixzz1StIabZxB

======
michaelpinto
"Social is "done", it's now a feature, don't go do a social startup."

= now is the BEST time to reinvent social as everyone thinks they have it
figured out...

------
vdm
mp4 video: <http://m.fora.tv/v/c13752>

------
phyllotaxis
This guy is rather brilliant, methinks.

